# Japanese Food shots



## Fujito (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm a sushi chef and my father is the owner/chef of a restaurant. I use these pictures in a weekly email I send out to customers about specials. I enjoy doing this because it combines two things I really enjoy doing--food and photography! Both are art, and I really enjoy being a sushi chef along with doing pastries and even cooked dishes because the way in which you present it on the plate is an expression of art every time.

I would really love to do this professionally, but I'm not set on whether to uptake photography in general as a profession instead of continuing with the restaurant business or going into corporate marketing (my current major). I don't know of many food photographers who were actually chefs before, so that'd be interesting. Anyway, here are some shots that I've accumulated over 2010. I don't have a macro lens (yet) and I only use a 430EX flash. I don't have any remote triggers either, so it's all bounced light.

1. Kobe beef shabu shabu






2. Walu Ceviche





3. Spanish Mackerel Carpaccio style





4. Tuna nuta





5. Eggplant with miso





6. Baby Octopi





7. Dragon maki


8. Lobster Spring Roll





9. Amaebi sashimi





10. Unagi uni nigiri





11. Thomas Kellar's rendition of a strawberry shortcake (this was a difficult dessert to make)


----------



## TGood (Jan 18, 2011)

Great shots as usual since I see your stuff on TST lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 18, 2011)

Presentation of the food is wonderful! They all look beautiful... some spots on a few pictures looks washed out or blown out.. Id work with your light a little bit.  I like the composition as well! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dantambok (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice shots! They look delicious


----------



## Fujito (Jan 18, 2011)

TGood said:


> Great shots as usual since I see your stuff on TST lol


haha word. TST has too much drama going on right now. So much arguing 



PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Presentation of the food is wonderful! They all look beautiful... some spots on a few pictures looks washed out or blown out.. Id work with your light a little bit.  I like the composition as well! Thanks for sharing


Thanks, which ones? I'm all up for CC. I want to invest in some more lighting equipment this year. I've seen a few of the photographers that come in the restaurant for magazine articles work, and they either use light boxes with an umbrella flash setup, or just an umbrella flash.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 18, 2011)

A bounced flash will give you a flatter look since the ceiling is generally a much bigger light source than most modifiers people use. Using a more directional light, like a flash with an umbrella, will still give you a nice soft light, but it will give you slightly more shadow and there for, more contrast.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 18, 2011)

oishii!


----------



## inaka (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow, those are some beautiful shots. Well done!

&#12362;&#12356;&#12375;&#12381;&#12358;&#65281;&#12288;


----------



## Shygeekgrrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Really high class shots! Now to find a sushi bar!


----------



## Gunner19 (Jan 20, 2011)

Great shots make the food looks even more tempting to eat.


----------



## Fujito (Jan 21, 2011)

I took this one today. It's a bit off center and that bothers me a lot. 

Shot with a Canon 16-35mm f2.8 L and 430EX flash on 50D body


----------



## dantambok (Jan 21, 2011)

Fujito said:


> I took this one today. It's a bit off center and that bothers me a lot.
> 
> Shot with a Canon 16-35mm f2.8 L and 430EX flash on 50D body



Great shot! Just crop out the off center part. 
I think there should be more detail on the meat IMHO


----------



## peeper (Jan 21, 2011)

that ceviche image is beautiful.....i especially like the cool tones for a chilled dish...


----------



## socrdude (Jan 23, 2011)

very nice... wish there was a place close to here .. north georgia. was in Japan in April 2010... had a great time...


----------



## MJLphotographics (Jan 24, 2011)

Loving these shots!


----------



## tom4456 (Jan 26, 2011)

nice shots!


----------



## Fujito (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not really liking this picture, but this is what I took today.







What really makes me not like it is the parsley and the cyan sauce dish. The colors throw off the warmth of the oysters. I have a sauce dish that is earth toned and has a very rigid texture, and that would have complimented this picture a lot more. I'll retake it next time with that dish and no parsley. 

The oysters are Kumamotos from Washington state.


----------



## Biggs88 (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont know if its just my computer monitor, but all the photos seem to be to cool. Are you useing an auto white balance? Try putting the white balance in "flash" or even "cloudy" mode to see it you can warm the photos up a little. . .


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 1, 2011)

You might want to try changing the color of light used ... maybe a gold reflector ??

Oh by the way ... do you deliver ? Where is your restaurant ?
My wife and I are hungry.

Could you post a nice maguro or sake sashimi plate for us.


----------



## Fujito (Feb 1, 2011)

Biggs88 said:


> I dont know if its just my computer monitor, but all the photos seem to be to cool. Are you useing an auto white balance? Try putting the white balance in "flash" or even "cloudy" mode to see it you can warm the photos up a little. . .


It must be your monitor. I have a 24" iMac. 

I shoot RAW, so I change the WB in PP.


----------



## Flower Child (Feb 2, 2011)

Your shots look so crisp and clean and wonderfully composed. Just what I want to see in commercial food photography. I think it is really neat how you are the chef & photographer. Very talented. Keep up the great work.


----------



## krisesch (Feb 3, 2011)

love the last one!


----------



## Fujito (Feb 4, 2011)

This is from today.


----------



## Fujito (Feb 4, 2011)

Flower Child said:


> Your shots look so crisp and clean and wonderfully composed. Just what I want to see in commercial food photography. I think it is really neat how you are the chef & photographer. Very talented. Keep up the great work.



Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## ghache (Feb 4, 2011)

Really nice


----------



## Schramm (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Fujito (Feb 5, 2011)

We got some shad roe in today. It's the first of the season, which means spring is coming!


----------



## Gunner19 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great shots! You're making lots of people hungry. 
Keep it up. Hoping to see more coming!


----------

